# .bin Datei der besonderen Art



## Scorp (5. Dezember 2003)

Also ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig *bin*  aber wo anders passt auch irgendwie nicht rein.

Ich habe vor mir ne Boot-CD zu basteln, bei der ich verschiedene Acronis Produkte auf eine CD packe und über ein Menü starte.

Soweit sogut.

Ich habe mir die Standart Boot CDs von Acronis angeschaut, und dort wird beim booten von CD eine Ramdisk erstellt, die wie es scheint auf eine *.bin Datei zugreift.
Super, ich bekomm die *.bin Dateien nicht geöffnet, hab schon sämtliche Image Tools getestet (WinISO, Deamon-Tools usw.)  

Bin ziemlich mit meinem Latein am Ende.... hoffenlich könnt ihr mir Helfen.

Die besagte bin-Datei 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## chibisuke (5. Dezember 2003)

das ist kein Image... das ist eine programmdatei

vermutlich ist das ein bootkernel der geladen wird wenn er hochbootet von der CD

Das einzige mit dem man die bin datei öffnen kann und den inhalt angucken ist ein Disassembler.


----------

